
The Woman Behind the New York Times’ High-Risk, High-Reward Business Strategy - hkmurakami
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-woman-behind-the-new-york-times-high-risk-high-reward-business-strategy-1534325400
======
hkmurakami
_”Months later, the com­pa-nies sealed a deal: the $14 mil­lion, 15-month
com­mit-ment in­cluded Sam­sung “360” cam­eras dis­tributed to hun­dreds of
Times re­porters, as well as heaps of ad space. The re­sult­ing 360 videos got
prom­inent place­ment, some on the home page, and they car­ried a credit for
Sam-sung.”_

Fascinating look at NYT as a follow up to the recent thread on HN about their
quarterly earnings.

